# 20 yards



## mudcreek (Oct 24, 2016)

I am confident at 15 yds, but it appears that 20 yds is the norm for deer coming to my stand
 I missed one at 20 yds the other day. So how do I practice for 20 yds without messing up my feeble computer for 15 yds.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 24, 2016)

3D competions in trad class. Normally shoot from the lady hunters stake. Max distance 25yds so normally see 10/25yds all random really gets the distance judging down.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't really practice at a set yardage or one spot... I have a 3D hog target that I got from Big Jim. I walk around and shoot from different spots. I guess I shoot anywhere from 7 out to 25  yards and from all different angles. I shot 3 arrows, pull them and go to another spot. If I really mess up at one spot I will go back to it and shoot again.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 24, 2016)

If at home I will shoot three arrows at a target, pull them, throw them from the target different distances, angles, etc and shoot from where they land.  just be careful if varying the angles too much or aiming at the same spot, etc you may break your shafts so I normally keep angle near the same or multiple targets.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 24, 2016)

Barebowyer said:


> If at home I will shoot three arrows at a target, pull them, throw them from the target different distances, angles, etc and shoot from where they land.  just be careful if varying the angles too much or aiming at the same spot, etc you may break your shafts so I normally keep angle near the same or multiple targets.



I only shoot one arrow at a time then retrieve it. If you don't it's not a matter of "if" but "when" you will hit your arrows.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 24, 2016)

oldfella1962 said:


> I only shoot one arrow at a time then retrieve it. If you don't it's not a matter of "if" but "when" you will hit your arrows.



Been there done that.... I also tried shooting one of those balls hanging from a rope. Thought it was fun to try and hit it a second or third time while it was swinging....that was a bad idea that cost me several arrows:


----------



## robert carter (Oct 24, 2016)

20 yards is a long way on a live deer for a tradbow. I hope I never kill another that far. I would focus on 5 yards closer. RC


----------



## mudcreek (Oct 24, 2016)

RC, 15 is what I practice at and am comfortable with. So tell me how you and Dendy and Cris get em in the last 5 yds. It is frustrating.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 24, 2016)

mudcreek said:


> RC, 15 is what I practice at and am comfortable with. So tell me how you and Dendy and Cris get em in the last 5 yds. It is frustrating.


Them boys are good!!!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 24, 2016)

I agree with RC.  20 yards is a poke with a stick bow.  The shot is certainly doable but a deer can react a bunch at that range.  I try to set up shots for 12 yards.  I think it the best range for shot angle and best vital exposure.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 25, 2016)

I climb the tree thats feeding or as close to it as I can. I have a heck of a recovery ratio on deer under 12 yards like Jerry posted. I seldom hunt the same stand more than an evening and morning. If it don`t work for me I move. RC


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 31, 2016)

jerry russell said:


> I agree with RC.  20 yards is a poke with a stick bow.  The shot is certainly doable but a deer can react a bunch at that range.  I try to set up shots for 12 yards.  I think it the best range for shot angle and best vital exposure.



I don't have to worry about shot angle since I hunt from the ground, but agree 12 yards is a great compromise between not being too far and having them so close that you stand a much greater chance of being detected.


----------



## Onwardoutdoors (Oct 31, 2016)

I certainly dont have the amount of experience that RC does, but for me 20 is my average shot. As long as your bow is nice and quiet you can get away with shooting out to 40 in my opinion. My prefered shot distance is acutally around 30 because its my point on distance. The best way to extend your Ethical Range is by practicing farther and farther shots. That way when a 20 yard shot is presented it feels like a chip shot.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 1, 2016)

I won't shoot at a deer unless I'm absolutely certain that I'll hit it. I don't take unnecessary chances  either. Sometimes things happen after the shot that are beyond my control but they are significantly decreased if I keep my shots short. 12-15 yard shots are what I like. I can shoot well out to thirty and sometimes beyond, but if I shoot at a deer and he takes even half a step before the arrow gets there- I just missed my mark by a substantial margin. I don't like being on my hands and knees with a flashlight- I'd much rather watch them fall.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 1, 2016)

What RC and Sawtooth said!


----------



## Killinstuff (Nov 2, 2016)

Shooting range is a funny thing.  I'm willing to bet that if you were to drop a deer heart on the ground 20 yards in front of the tree some of the fellas that said get closer are sitting in and give them 5 arrows, they are going to stick 4 of those 5 arrows in that heart. But screw things up by putting that heart in a deer body it can throw a fella off.

And don't be fooled by ol Robert Onwardoutdoors. Walk with him down a trail and any pinecone within 30 yards is getting hit by a blunt.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 2, 2016)

Killinstuff said:


> Shooting range is a funny thing.  I'm willing to bet that if you were to drop a deer heart on the ground 20 yards in front of the tree some of the fellas that said get closer are sitting in and give them 5 arrows, they are going to stick 4 of those 5 arrows in that heart. But screw things up by putting that heart in a deer body it can throw a fella off.
> 
> And don't be fooled by ol Robert Onwardoutdoors. Walk with him down a trail and any pinecone within 30 yards is getting hit by a blunt.



All well and good, but pine cones don't move.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 2, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> All well and good, but pine cones don't move.



my thoughts exactly. Things that don't move aren't hard to hit. That's why major leaguers don't hit off of a tee anymore..........


----------

